# Back seat rest removal



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Can anyone provide me with some instructions as to how do I remove the back seat (back rest) so that I can gain access to the fuel pump ?

I know how to remove the lower part of the seat, but not the back rest.

There are 2 screws holding a bar over the fuel pump access hole, but after removing those scres, the back rest still won't budge.

Did I miss something ?

appreciate some help.

I have a sentra 91 B13.

thanks


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Look at the bottom of the back rest. At the sides by the seatbelts at the bottom there two small 10mm bolts take them out and lift up a little on the back rest. It should come right out. Hope this helps


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Once you're removed the two screws on the lower corners, the back rest *lifts* out. You will probably struggle with it; there is a "hook" on each upper corner and one in the upper center.


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanx for the info...

I did as you guys suggested and had some difficulty in removing the bolts.

I raised the 2 hooks at the back rest and tried to lift it out, but the force didn't seem to budge the back rest..

what did I do wrong ?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah it seems almost like the backrest is too wide and it is a tight fit. After you lift it you almost have to twist and flex it to remove it.


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Ouch, I hope i don't scratch the leather in the process.

thanx.
wiil get to it soon.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Leather seats in a B13? For real?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Just get those bolts off and rip it off. Get your hands underneath and lift up and backwards towards the trunk.


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

thanx for the input.

will get on to it this week.

yes, leather seats for real.. very nicely done too, including the lumbar seat rest at the back seat, as well as the arm rest at the back too.

The car was 10 yrs when I got it, imagine having to share with 10 yrs of dirt and sweat on the fabric seat.

So I had it done up all in leather.

Will send a pix too, if I only knew how to.


----------

